# Cruiser Rahmen....



## clickclack (30. Oktober 2005)

ich will mir nenn neuen cruiser zusammenbauen..
ich bin zwar nich der supercrack ich spring trozdem am liebsten stufen und gaps.
federgabel will ich narürlich keine.
eigentlich wollte ich mir als basis den s&m RV 24 cruiser frame kaufen...

vorteil: 
- der rahmen ist sehr stabil
- nicht so schwer
- keine zu lange kettenstrebe bzw keine übertriebene race geometrie....

nachteil: 
- 10mm hinterrad nabe
- eu BB


weil bei 10mm hat man so gut wie keine auswahl bei der nabe und euro bb is doch auch fürn arsch wenn man nich alle 3monate neue eurobb lager kaufen will oder?

is meine sorge unbegründet kennt jemand sogar nen geilen 24er rahmen der spanisch bb hat oder sonst ne andere alternative?


----------



## sidekicker (31. Oktober 2005)

naja der mit den 10mm is doch nicht son problem !! kanste doch locker auffeilen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (1. November 2005)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> naja des mit den 10mm is doch nicht son problem !! kanste doch locker auffeilen !


nimm ne flex, is viel genauer, wenn man es kann


----------



## Sele666 (1. November 2005)

naja genauer auf keinsten!
zeig mir mal einen der aufn 100stel flexen kann!
ich kann aufn 100stel feilen....


----------



## DirtJumper III (1. November 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann aufn 100stel feilen....



yo kann ich auch, das lernt man schön inner ausbildung...


----------



## Sele666 (1. November 2005)

jop so siehts aus... kannst aufn 100stel flexen


----------



## DirtJumper III (1. November 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> jop so siehts aus... kannst aufn 100stel flexen



denke nich das man es mit der flex schafft auf ein 100stel zu flexen. auf ein 10tel ist es mit einer ruhigen hand machbar... aber würde mal mit ner flex aufflexen und dann mit ner feile des schön grade feilen...


----------



## clickclack (1. November 2005)

hat also noch niemand schlechte erfahrung mit aufpfeilen gemacht?
is mir irgendwie zu sketchy

dann hät ich aber immer noch eu bb problem... eigentlich fand ich eu bb so gut das ich mir ubedingt auch am nächsten rad eu zulegen wollte..
hier im forum sind aber gerade alle über die haltbarkeit der lager am lästern...


----------



## billi (1. November 2005)

also ich hab keine probleme mit eurobb und ich bin nicht grade der leichteste


----------



## Flatpro (8. November 2005)

clickclack schrieb:
			
		

> hat also noch niemand schlechte erfahrung mit aufpfeilen gemacht?
> is mir irgendwie zu sketchy
> 
> dann hät ich aber immer noch eu bb problem... eigentlich fand ich eu bb so gut das ich mir ubedingt auch am nächsten rad eu zulegen wollte..
> hier im forum sind aber gerade alle über die haltbarkeit der lager am lästern...


bei ner 19er kurbelachse gibts nur ganznselten probleme mit den lagern!
bei 22er achsen sind die lager alerdings verhältnissmäaßig klein und deshalb gehen die lager dort gerne fratze!

sers david


----------



## alöx (10. November 2005)

Jau umso dicker die Achse ist umso kleener werden die Lager. Das die dann nicht soviel vertragen wie die größeren dürfte ja einleichtend sein.

Trotzdem hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit meinen Lagern. Und selbst wenn dann kaufst dir halt paar neue Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (12. November 2005)

es gibt auch kein problem mit der nabe. da gibts auch genug.
ich hätte dir ein super hinterrad... pm wenn du interesse hast.


----------



## clickclack (12. November 2005)

standart oder s&m?


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (13. November 2005)

..woher weiss ich welchen durchmesser die achse hat...bei parano z.b. wirds ja nich angegeben


----------



## littledevil (13. November 2005)

wenn es nicht angegeben ist, dann normalerweise 14mm .. oder du musst auf der hersteller-homepage vorbeischauen


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (16. November 2005)

ich meinte die achse des tretlagers ^^ die sind 19mm oder 22mm...und woher weiss ich welches von beiden?


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (23. November 2005)

ehm...ja woher weissich des nu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (23. November 2005)

hersteller-homepage, infos von mailordern..


----------



## Flatpro (24. November 2005)

dasis dem rahmen scheiß egal, musste die kurbeln fragen wellchen durchmesser deren achsen haben


----------

